# new years eve in ireland



## debdeb (9 Nov 2008)

hi we are looking for a great new years eve function to bring our 3 childeren to ages 12 ,10& 8 pref.a package deal in a hotel or without if in dublin cant find anything online .were looking for dinner and entertainment


----------



## Nicky (9 Nov 2008)

So, am I, I am planning to go somewhere in Ireland for Eve and Christhmas break, but unfortunately it is too late, 
the most offers are booked and sold already. Could you recommend me any nice hotel or B&B for my family of three, please ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## AgathaC (9 Nov 2008)

Just saw on the paper that Hotel Kilkenny has offers around Christmas/ New Year. I have no idea what it is like although I do think Kilkenny City is a nice place for a break. Hope this helps.


----------



## DeclanP (9 Nov 2008)

I came across some package in the Slieve Russell Hotel in Cavan over the new year which accommodates kids. €469 for three nights including ball plus €45 per child per night. A bit pricey though. Think the Woodlands Hotel in Limerick have a children orientated package as well.


----------



## g1g (9 Nov 2008)

We (2 couples) stayed in hotel Kilkenny a few years ago for new years. Great night! Has been totally renovated since and haven't seen inside but heard it is lovely.


----------



## allthedoyles (10 Nov 2008)

Tramore co waterford. self catering - pebble beach holiday homes . excellent value . all facilities for your small children. near splashworld , beach , amusements , takeaways etc


----------



## sfag (10 Nov 2008)

Bellinter House. Trendy, near dublin, swimming pool, two storey rooms for families. Staying there meself. Cost 560 for two nights, 2 adults, 2 kids, one dinner & a band.


----------



## Complainer (10 Nov 2008)

Good to see the Celtic Tiger is alive and kicking.


----------



## 007007 (10 Nov 2008)

Lakeside Hotel Killaloe, Co Clare have very good offers for that time of the year


----------



## Nicky (11 Nov 2008)

Thank you All guys,
I have looked at all mentioned above, unfortunately all offers have gone,
Obviously, there is possibility to find something reading newspaper advertising
Kind Regards


----------



## AgathaC (11 Nov 2008)

Try the website Irelandhotels.com also, you may find something there to suit. Best of luck.


----------



## AgathaC (15 Nov 2008)

Carton House Maynooth is also advertising packages. I have never stayed there but it looks nice.


----------



## mosstown (15 Nov 2008)

obviously the celtic tiger is alive and well in Ireland with all these expensive hotels fully booked out.
how about lough rynn castle in roscommon?  had a look around it during the Summer and it is a grand looking place.


----------



## Lollix (15 Nov 2008)

mosstown said:


> obviously the celtic tiger is alive and well in Ireland with all these expensive hotels fully booked out.
> how about lough rynn castle in roscommon? had a look around it during the Summer and it is a grand looking place.


 It's in Leitrim, but it's still nice!


----------



## TreeTiger (16 Nov 2008)

Mount Wolseley in Carlow are showing New Years packages on their website. 225 euro per person sharing for 2 nights. As a black tie Gala Dinner is included I don't know how great it would be for kids though.  They also have an ice rink which sounds like fun.  It's a very nice hotel, I stayed there a few years ago, lovely pool area for the kids.


----------

